# NX Server

## l3fos

Hi folks,

I just finished installing Gentoo with the latest distro and want to set up an apache/sql/samba server on an old computer. Im currently using ssh to manage the computer but was hoping to use NX-server for handling the file system graphically. Now I followed every instruction I could find online, and it is still not working on my server. I emerged the latest verstion - 0.7.3, tried using the generic key, tried using a generatred key, copied the key to authorized_keys2.disabled where it is looking for it, I ran passwd -d nx, but everytime i try to log on with a windows client i get the same error message:

The NX service is not available or the NX access was disabled on host 192.168.178.35 (and yes the IP is correct and static).

Can someone point me in the right direction on how to get it working please?

Thank you all in advance!

Cheers,

l3fos

----------

## l3fos

Hi folks,

fixed it using this link: http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/XoverSSH/X-over-SSH2.html

Adding the key to the sshd conf was the solution.

Now I have one more quesiton as I am new to NX. Everytime i log on it gives me the error message: 

NX> 596 Session startup failed.

NX> 1004 Error: NX Agent exited with exit status 1. To troubleshoot set SESSION_LOG_CLEAN=0 in node.conf and investigate "/root/.nx/F-C-server-1000-4DA8C850A83D94EB71561F9BCE613022/session". You might also want to try: ssh -X myserver; /usr/bin/nxnode --agent to test the basic functionality. Session log follows:

Can't open /var/lib/nxserver/db/running/sessionId{4DA8C850A83D94EB71561F9BCE613022}: No such file or directory.

mv: cannot stat `/var/lib/nxserver/db/running/sessionId{4DA8C850A83D94EB71561F9BCE613022}': No such file or directoryNX> 1006 Session status: closed

NX> 1001 Bye.

/usr/bin/nxserver: line 562: kill: (22845) - No such process

NX> 280 Exiting on signal: 15

From what I understand, there needs to already by an X-Window Session running for NX to work, but how can I use NX as a remote admin then, if the server is never hooked up to a monitor? Is there a way to remotely start an X-Window Session for a user so I can use NX? Obviously running startx or startkde from Putty won't work......

Thanks again and cheers,

L3fos

----------

## gentoo_ram

I'm using net-misc/nxserver-freeedition as my NX server.  Install that package.  Connect with the NX client with your own non-root account.  It will create an X server dedicated to your login.  It's not the X server running on the console, but one associated with the type of session you create.  I don't even have an X server running on the console of the machine I use NX with.

If you get an authentication failure trying to connect, copy the NX server key from /usr/NX/share/keys/default.id_dsa.key into your client configuration.  Then select the parameters you want and log in as your normal user account on the client.  

I run a KDE session in my NX client.  I can disconnect from it and reconnect to it later just like the 'screen' utility in a terminal.

Every user gets his own X server and session when connecting with NX.

----------

## l3fos

Hi gentoo_ram,

my problem is that NX does not start an X-Server automatically and I always get the error message above when trying to log on with my client. Are there some access rights I still need to modify?

Cheers,

L3FOS

----------

